# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A ju mungon shoqëria e vjetër?

## kolombi

Duke udhetuar ne ishujt Karaibe
C'mu kujtuan shoket e greqise
Me ata qe ndava dhimbjet edhe brengat
Me ata qe ktheva gotat e rakise.

Po tani jam larg,dhe psheretij 
vec tju kisha prane te me degjonit
ato sofrat me humor dhe dashuri
si nderroj me darkat e Klintonit.

I shkruajta keto vargje nje nate ne Puerto Plata(rRep Domenicane) ne nje nga limanet e shumta ku hodha perkohesisht spirancen e anijes time,gjate lundrimeve te shumta per te mbrritur ne limanin e endrrave te mija te hershme ,Ameriken.
I shkruajta keto vargje,nje nate ku bukurite e Karaibeve,nuk kishin vend ne zemren time,ku ndjesha krejt i braktisur nga fati,ndoshta edhe nga vete Zoti.Nje nate ku ndjeva me shume se kurre,mungesen e shoqerise se vjeter,qe nostalgjisht me shoqeronte ,kudo ku shkeli kemba ime ,por edhe ketu ne Amerike.
Po ju?
A ju mungon shoqeria e vjeter?
Po shoqeria e re ,a ka mundur ta zevendesoje sadopak ate.

----------


## Reina

me mungon shoqeria e vjeter shume fare kolomb sa here qe e kujtoj me mbushen syt me lot.. kur e kisha pran sja dija vleren tani qe jam larg e se kam e di sa e shtrenjt eshte shoqeria.. sa per shoqeri te re qe kur kam ardhur ketu ne amerike spara kam bere shoqeri me duke vetja shume ndryshe me keto vajzat ketu.. si afrohem e sme afrohen.. shqiptar nuk njoh..

----------


## malli

Shum e bukur kjo teme kolombi  :shkelje syri: 
Te them te drejten shoqeria e re sdo tma zendesoje kurre shoqerine e vjeter.Cdo gje e bukur me kujtohet , ah sikur te vinin ato vite perseri sdo doja gje tjeter , por ja jeta vazhdon ato çaste dhe ato dite te bukura do te mbeten deri sa te vdese ne kujtesen time.
E enderroj shoqerine e vjeter dhe vendin ku kam lindur dhe jam rritur.
big kiss kolombi per ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gjallica

Gjithmon motoja ime ka qene te jetoj nje jete te bukur me nje shoqeri te mire,gje kjo qe kurre nuk kam qesh e zhgenyer .
C'do shoqeri eshte e ndare ne pjese te ndryshme dhe sipas vendit te nderit qe i takon.Po shoqeria e vjeter eshte aq e bukur,po aq e paharrueshme,eshte sikur dikush te te pyesi nga je me origjine,dhe eshte po aq e dhimbshme ndarja nga kjo shoqeri.
Gjithmon me ka munduar dita e ndarjes,qe c'do dite dhe nate kam nostalgji ,ku dhe lotet e mi nuk pertojne fare te bien per to.
Me ne fund erdha zura shoqeri te re dhe shume te mire,nuk them dot qe me zevendeson te vjetren,po dhe nuk them dot qe nuk me ben te ndihem e lumtur,me mban te gjalle dhe me shton me shume dashurin,dhe me ben ta vlersoj me shume shoqerin e vjeter.
Shoqerin e re dhe shoqerin e vjeter i kam te mrekullueshem dhe dua ti pershendes kudo qe jane.
Nje pershendetje  per Aldushen sepse eshte kjo qe mu ndodh ne c'do moment dhe c'do cast qe un kisha nevoje.Eshte po kjo qe per mua u prish nga shoqeria e saj,gje qe nuk ia harroj kurre  kete perkrahje.

Pershendetje per te gjith kudo qe jeni nga ^^Gjalica^^

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

mua me mungon shume shoqeria vjeter dhe besoj se do jete e paharrueshme
po dhe shoqeria e re qe kam zene me pelqen shume

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ah Kolomb ku me ke prek
bash atje ku dhemb ma shum
si shoqnia qe kam pas dikur
nuk mund t'gjindet ma kurrkund.

Njato shoke e shoqe t'mira
shume me deshen e i desha
njato vite qe kalum bashk
ishin vitet ma te mira.


S'kish lakmi e xhelozina
vec dashni e paqe plot
qe kur lindte dielli mjes
deri n'darke rrinim t'gjithe tok.

Edhe folshim ne per mbreter
per princesha t'bukra fort
per aktore e publicista
ah, kto tema i desha fort.

Folshim ne edhe per pare
i numrojshim ka tre here
a tepronte ndonji gja
per pushime te shkojshim ne. 

Kur kujtoj ato pasdite
qe nga puna kishim ardh
si s'i shplodhem kurr kto kocka
"ërrr" u bajshim per me dal.

Si nuk lam kafè pa shku
s'lam  lokal pa shiju gjellet
veç ke picat mijera here
u bam t'tan si desh e dele. 

Nuk m'harrohen njato ditlindje
kur vrapoja neper store
ma te bukrat dhurata atje
jane ble prej kesaj dore.  :buzeqeshje: 

S'kish ma t'madhe kenaqsi
kur uroja miqte e mi
100 vjet  gezime paçi
si ata, TI dhe ju t'gjith !

----------


## Gjallica

Mi Corazon shume shume e bukur kjo qe shkrove.Na fute tmerrin per naten se nuk do bej gjum po vec kujtime dhe lot do kem ne sy.

----------


## Mina

A ju mungon shoqeria e vjeter?
------------------------
Shume! Dhe eshte e pazevendesueshme. 
Nje anonim thote; Miqte i ngjajne veres qe sa me shume vjetersohet aq me e mire behet,prandaj miqte e rinj nuk duhen preferuar mbi te vjetrit!

----------


## Living in Vain

Shuume shume fare.....

----------


## miss_blue

MI_CORAZON  me ke mallengjyer jashte mase me ate krijim! per mua asnje shoqeri e gjendur tani nuk do ma zevendesonte ate shoqeri dhe asnje gallate e  bere nuk do kishte ato vlera qe kishin ato te bera me shoqerine e femijerise!teme shume prekese per mua! ja kam mesuar me te vertete vleres shoqerise qe kam patur por     
mundohem qe ky mesim te jete dhe per ato( dhe pse eshte e veshtire sepse ato kane njeri tjetrin....)eh, them se kur  ta mesojne disa nga ata do jete paksa von,por tek une ata jane te njejtet si dje,sot dhe neser.....

----------


## FierAkja143

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *
> Cmu kujtuan shoket e greqise
> 
> A ju mungon shoqeria e vjeter?
> Po shoqeria e re ,a ka mundur ta zevendesoje sadopak ate.*




Woow kolombi e ke shkruajtur shum te bukur ate poezin edhe kur po e lexoja sinqerisht ta them qe me ran nja 2 lot se mu kujtua dhe mua shoqeria ime ne Greqi, kur do ikja qe atie nuk e prisja qe do ndjeja keshtu dhe qe do me mungonin kaq shum, dhe me e keqa eshte se kame plot shoqe & shok ketu por JO nuk e kane zevendesuar akoma ate shoqeri qe kisha dhe do jet shum e veshtire ta zevendesojne dikur sepse eshte tjeter ti njofesh ca persona qe ne mosh 4-5 vjece deri sa vete 14 dhe tjeter ti njofesh tani  :i ngrysur:   but ok e mira eshte qe do me vij nje nga shoqet me te ngushta ne Canada so mikro to kako  :shkelje syri: 


Alda.

----------


## Favola_21

Kolombi nga e gjete kete teme? Do te na besh te qajme?
Shoqeria e vjeter ngelet gjithmone e pa zvendesueshme. Une kam 7 vjet qe jam larguar nga shqiperia. Megjithese ketu kam shoqeri te re perseri sa here qe mendoj per shoqerine e vjeter she kohet qe kemi kaluar bashke mallngjehem shume.

----------


## Eraaa

> _Postuar më parë nga ^^Gjalica^^_ 
> *.
> Nje pershendetje  per Aldushen sepse eshte kjo qe mu ndodh ne c'do moment dhe c'do cast qe un kisha nevoje.Eshte po kjo qe per mua u prish nga shoqeria e saj,gje qe nuk ia harroj kurre  kete perkrahje.*


Gjalica asgje rrusho jom e lumtur qe te kam prane se per nji shpirt njeriu si tyne ia vlente gjithcka.
Sa per shoqerine vjeter,jom larguar shume e vogel nga Shqiperia dhe nuk vuaj nga ky dimension po me te vertete osht e pazevendesueshme.

_Aldushja_

----------


## shkodrane82

Epo kujt nuk i mungon shoqeria e vjeter , sidomos ne qe jemi larg atdheut , lere mos e pyt . Kemi ngele duke jetuar me kujtime aman , kush e paska shpike kurbetin......
Sa here kam malle per shoqerine time , hap albumin fotografik dhe futem ne kujtesen time , nganjehere me vjen te qaj , vitet qe kaluam bashke nuk vine me ........ehhhhh kjo eshte jeta dhe duhet pranuar me te mirat dhe te keqijat e saja fundja te gjitha te mirat nuk mund te mblidhen bashke ..... :i ngrysur:

----------


## leonora

Nuk e keni idene se sa e rendesishme ishte shoqeria shqiptare per mua, por kur vajta kete vere jam merzitur shume si me priten pasi 2 shoqet e mija u futen ne sherr me mua koc e koti pa asnje arsye.  Shoket nga ana tjeter me priten shume mire (hmmm wonder why :buzeqeshje:  kurse shoqet lere aman mos e pyet. Shoqeria e Shqiperise ishte fantastike megjithese tani edhe andej gjerat kane ndryshuar dhe shoqet e tuaja  jane zheloze qe jeton jashte shtetit. Une per vete jam merzitur shume pasi nuk e prisja kurre nje gje te tille nga shoqet e mija, por aman njerzit ndryshojne( edhe ata te cilet ti mendon qe kurren e kurres nuk do te t'a bejne kete gje te tille) dhe une e mesova shume vone kete gje.

----------


## GoDDeSS

aq shume me mungon qe se ke iden more kolombi

----------


## DINA

Shoqeria eshte nje thesar qe nuk e gjen lehte. C'do njeri ka shok dhe shoqe po qe te kesh nje shoqeri duhet te pasur kujdes. Dhe jane shume te ralle ata qe kane nje shoqeri te vertet .
 -Me ka mare malli per shoqerine qe kisha ne shqiperi dh i pershendes. 

=========Me respekt Dina============

----------


## StarFire

S'ka njeri qe nuk i mungon shoqeria e vjeter, dhe sa here shkoj ne Shqiperi gezohem qe i takoi, por nje gje te gjithe duhet te kemi parasysh se po te takohemi me ate shoqeri pas disa vitesh nuk do te ishte e njejte.  Ata krijojne shoqeri te re sic ne krijojme shoqeri te re ketu.  Pastaj ata mund te jetojne ne nje bote komplet ndryshe nga e jona.  Kur mblidheni bashke vetem do flisni per te kaluaren, dhe per ca momente per te tashmen.  Kur nuk e kalon nje pjese te jetes tende me ata, qe nuk ja di hallet apo gezimet e tyre, dhe nuk komunikon shume pervec nje telefonate apo nje vizite nje here ne vit apo ne ca vite, krijohet nje largesi qe eshte e veshtire ta afrosh.

----------


## Leila

... per cfare shoqerie e ke fjalen??

Nuk kam patur njeri aq te afert.

Shume prej jush i ngrini ne qiell shoket e vjeter, vetem prej mallit.

----------


## zeus

---------------------------------------------------------------

Leila fol per vete motra!

Shoket me te mire (ata te gjimnazit dhe tetevjecares) me mungojne shume. Jane te vetmit shoke te ngushte dhe sa me shume njoh njerez te tjere aq me shume vleresoj ata dhe shoqerine tone qe mbetet akoma e forte pas shume vitesh qe jemi ndare. Sa here qe mblidhemi bashke dhe kujtojme, kuptoj se sa vlere ka pasur dhe ka kjo shoqeri per mua dhe jam i lumtur qe te pakten per disa periudha te shkurtra kohe jemi bashke.

---------------------------------------------------------------

----------

